# Tuscarawas County *OH* Sable Female-Sasha



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11376164


Sasha is a 2 year old purebred GSD. She is very friendly. 


The pound does not have email. 
If you are interested in adopting this dog, please call the Tuscarawas County Dog Pound directly at (330) 339-2616. 


Pound hours are as follows: 

Monday thru Friday 8:00am to 4:00pm 

Saturday 10:00am to 3:00pm (Adoptions only) 

Sunday Closed 



NOTE: The pound does not guarantee the health or temperament of the dogs. Please take the dog to the vet to be evaluated & vaccinated after adoption. Spay & Neuter coupons available with each adoption courtesy of The Tuscarawas County Humane Society.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This is a duplicate thread, will close


----------

